# Nissan Gaining Social Media Steam



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Automakers have seen the benefits that social media can have on its brands, and as a result, are spending more time (and money) cultivating a presence on these online channels. And this effort is paying off especially for Nissan. Nissan North America has been interacting with fans of its brands through social media and building a loyal brand following.

Nissan is seeing increased fan interaction on the big three social media venues: Twitter, Facebook and YouTube. Nissan ranked #8 on list of Top 15 Brands on Twitter for 2011 (as indexed by HootSuite), joining other famous brands such as Apple and Nike. Boasting more than 75,000 Twitter followers across various Nissan brand accounts, the automaker is following the lead of automakers that like to tweet. Take Lexus the luxury brand is rated the most active tweeter when it comes to automakers, conversing with 288,000 followers not too shabby.

Nissan is also making great strides with its Facebook account. The company has passed the 500,000 likes count, thanks it part to the all-new Pathfinder Concept reveal that can be accessed by liking Nissan's Facebook page. Nissan still has a way to go before catching up with BMW's Facebook page, which boasts over 7,000,000 fans.

More: *Nissan Gaining Social Media Steam* on Autoguide.com


----------

